# Waiting times ay LWC Swans?



## MrsFYS (Jan 1, 2011)

Afternoon & Happy New Year!
Just joined and hoping for some insight.
Ive just written a mamoth intro on introductions so I wont bore you all again! lol

1 question from me today really, our 1st IVF (nhs) appnt is on 7th of Feb, SA to be done and a scan for me ( ), what I would like to know is,
How long from initial appnt to treatment beginning has it been for everyone?
My sensible side is saying it'll take months, my last bit of optimism is saying they could start that cycle!

Someone put me out of my misery PLEASE! lol

Thanks in advance

Mrs FYS 
xx


----------



## Juls78 (May 2, 2009)

Hiya hun and welcome

The waiting all depends on how long tou have waited already. They don't seem to have long lists. I think you have to have been in the system for a year and then  you should start straight away. I think after a consultation with the gyynae department i then had to wait about 10 months. Then got the appointment at lwc and started on next af. Don't know if that has helped you at all. Good luck in February. xx


----------



## MrsFYS (Jan 1, 2011)

We were officially referred to the IVF list on 5th of Oct but have been having fertility investigations with the NHS for about 2 years now. 
I hope I dont have to wait til Oct, Im praying they have no waiting lists lol
Thanks for your reply


----------



## little pumpkin (Jan 11, 2011)

I have recently had a consultation at LWC in Cardiff and the doctor told us that it is a mandatory 1 year wait from the date of your GP referal for NHS funded treatment unless there are exceptional circumstances.


----------



## MrsFYS (Jan 1, 2011)

Thanks for your reply.
I think Im just best off waiting as its been nealry 2 years since GP referral for infertility investigations.
Another 2 weeks wont matter hey.
Thanks for taking the time to reply


----------



## little pumpkin (Jan 11, 2011)

Hi MrsFYS,

I had another appointment at LWC yesterday with the consultant. He told us that we could start treatment during July so that EC would take place during August (1 year from when we were referred). He was very helpful and took a long time to explain our options to us. I think that as long as they have a copy of the original referral letter from your GP they will start you as soon as they can. We have decided to go for egg donation so that we could have a cycle before August. If all the tests go ok we should be able to start in April.  Fingers crossed it all goes your way and you can get started ASAP


----------

